# Portrait



## Purified (Dec 30, 2004)

I took the picture a second too late and I blinked, so I cringed. It was supposed to be a glamour shot. Thought it came out funny, though.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 30, 2004)

:lmao: 
I've had those days!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the morning giggle.


----------



## cmptrdewd (Dec 30, 2004)

It just shows a xbox thing... :cry:


----------



## Bimmie (Jan 20, 2005)

a little photoshop or so and everything's okay


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

Hotness!


----------



## Ivana again (Jan 21, 2005)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Trombone (Jan 27, 2005)

what is this!!! "la metamorphose"???

 :lmao:  :lmao:  Hah La metamorphose!!  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## 4HourNap (Jan 31, 2005)

................


----------

